# New Michelin Agilis fitted



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

I know that there are cheaper and perhaps better tyres on the market but I have always liked Michelin so have just had a set of Agilis fitted by COSTCO in Reading. I phoned up to order them a month ago but were told that they were out of stock at Michelin so I asked that they tell me the date of manufacture on the tyre when they came into COSTCO. The nice man at the tyre bay phoned me and said the stamped date was 1021 which was as new as you could possibly get so had them fitted last week. £124 all in per tyre as they are doing 20% off a set of 4. This offer finishes 14 July but as long as you are a member and order before said date, the offer stands. I have to say that the service staff there were most helpful.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi SueandRoger...

You'll certainly feel the benefit with a full set of new tyres. A quick point... *said the stamped date was 1021 *... the number, surely, should be 2110, ie: 21st week of 2010? :? :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I pressured them to get mine before the end of june or I'd. Cancel! Surprise they managed to get them by the 29th  mine were 454 squid for 4 215 70 15's. And they're week 24 2010


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> the number, surely, should be 2110


Well done UncleNorm, you past the observation test, 2110 it is now I'm home and double-checked the stamp!


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> mine were 454 squid for 4 215 70 15's. And they're week 24 2010


I should have said that mine were; 215 75R 16CP so would expect them to cost a bit more than yours.

By the way, what do you call your 'black Cat'? : :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I thought I would enquire about replacing the 

Michelin X 
XC CAMPING
215/75
R16 C

that are fitted to our three-year old MH.

The fronts are worn down a bit.

The Michelin site shows Agilis Camping which are M&S rated.

It also shows the new Agilis Alpin (replacing the Agilis 81 snow & ice) which are designed for cold weather and snowy/icy roads.

Has anyone else any experience of these new Alpins?

We aren't expecting to travel to the Alp(in)s but our present tyres are useless on muddy fields, gravel or snow if there is any upwards slope whatsoever.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What - no response to a tyre question after ten hours?

Obviously not as emotive as how to buy cheap **** in €U land!!

Let alone how to stop cats weeing _en route_.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi SueandRoger & Pippin.
We replaced the Michelin Camping tyres in mid 2008 with the second generation of Agilis. They are M & S and clearly state Camping and have a X marking. Ours have manufacture date 1608 and were fitted just after that date.
When I drove away from the fitting centre, I noticed a distinctive less road noise level and I was so happy that I telephoned the fitters and gave them feed back.
They are more car like and do seem to give better grip.
Only time will tell as my complaint with the old Camping X type was that the walls cracked with time. Mine are still OK , but then again they should be.
Oh, mine are R16CP Agilis Camping
I think the 81 versions were the earlier model, however I have not heard of the Alpine.
There were some tests done where they let the vehicle run down a slope in neutral and the Agilis went further than the older tyre, therefore we should get a slightly better mpg,


----------

